# Venus Williams Crushes Maria Sharapova in Bank of the West Classic 2009



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Venus Williams Crushes Maria Sharapova in Bank of the West Classic 2009: On Friday night’s quarterfinals in Stanford, Venus Williams and Maria Sharapova met under the bright lights of the Bank of the West Classic 2009.

According to Bank of the West Classic 2009 Betting Odds makers, Venus Williams [-250 ML] entered this match as the sports betting odds favorite against Maria Sharapova [+180 ML] and she didn’t disappoint, crushing the Russian in straight sets: 6-2, 6-2.


----------

